# Tried Zoodles-not bad.



## Hiasdamoon (Mar 2, 2018)

Was surprised but very tasty and filling. Anyone else enjoy it regularly ?
Also saw sweet potato noodle, butter nut squash noodle and beet noodles


----------



## AGGRO (Mar 4, 2018)

Never heard of them. They sound good. I may have to try the sweet potato ones.


----------



## Viking (Mar 6, 2018)

What brand did you try?


----------



## Hiasdamoon (Mar 7, 2018)

Veggie Noodle Co from Whole Foods 

Think I’m gonna Buy a spiraler and make my own. Was like $4.99 for 4 2.6 oz servings


----------



## striffe (Mar 18, 2018)

Gonna try these out. Thanks for posting.


----------



## ProFIT (Mar 20, 2018)

2 cups of zoodles are 66 cals and 12g carbs. Compare that to 480 cals and 90g carbs from pasta. I will take that.


----------



## MuscleMoose (Jun 30, 2018)

Hiasdamoon said:


> Was surprised but very tasty and filling. Anyone else enjoy it regularly ?
> Also saw sweet potato noodle, butter nut squash noodle and beet noodles



sounds good


----------

